# Brother and Sister



## dazzlingmeohmy (Sep 2, 2004)

My new puppies are brother and sister. For the most part they love and cuddle with each other. But the last couple of days they have been fighting non-stop! Not playing fighting, but mean, ears back and teeth showing fighting.







I am getting kind of worried. What is the best way to teach them to play, not fight? 

And one more question .... they are only 7 weeks old but they are beginning to run very quickly. Is it too early to get them a little harness/collar and a leash? 








I would love it if anyone has any advice!

Thanks! -Amelia


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I don't think it is ever too early to get a harness and leash!  
Sorry I can't help you with the fighting part!









~Elegant


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i would talk to a dog trainer...if you've seen my other posts, i love www.unclematty.com and my trainer is Connie. anyway, i think they're trying to find out who's alpha. but...i dont know. if they start fighting, interrupt it and tell them to get a toy. thats what i did with gruffi and ellie. i also squirt them with water (but that can mat maltese hair) or you can try Pet-Agree (check out the thread about my uncle matty training). get their attention and focus them to something else. also train them. train them to sit and stay. it will take a while, but teach them to please you.









definitely get them a harness.







get them used to it at least.


----------



## dazzlingmeohmy (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks! :0p They are starting to respond if I yell "No!" and then pull them apart. It will just take time I guess. *shrug*


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

My roommate and I also have a brother/sister combo.. and they tend to play the "chase game" and "the great runaround"-- The chase game is when one takes off while the other is calm and within seconds the sleepy one is chasing the loud one like crazy. The great runaround usually comes right after the chase game and they have this race track and it is HILARIOUS!!!!! Right now we only want them in our kitchen unless they just went to the bathroom because we don't want them to go on the carpet... SO their two crates are at opposite sides of the kitchen and they just start running right at the wall of the kitchen and then DIVE into one crate, turn around as fast as they can then DIVE in the other crate on the other side of the room.








Milo is usally the more aggresive one, but I noticed last night Tini was really taking charge.. she'd take the fur from one of his back legs in her mouth and she'd swing him around...
We have been sticking to firm NO's when we feel they are getting too agressive with each other.. it seems to be working, but they are 11 weeks. Good luck!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

nataliecmu: That is so funny! I can just picture them.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thats really cute. imagine when they're potty trained and have the whole house to run in. its soo funny because sprite will go places where gruffi cant, and then when he lays down and waits for her, she'll just start running full speed the other way! its really cute. you gotta take more pics of your babies though. today i plan on taking pics and then posting on monday (if i remember.







)


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dazzlingmeohmy_@Sep 14 2004, 10:35 PM
> *My new puppies are brother and sister. For the most part they love and cuddle with each other. But the last couple of days they have been fighting non-stop! Not playing fighting, but mean, ears back and teeth showing fighting.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Amelia,

My puppy Abby is 8 weeks old on Tuesday. She has been going through a stage where she is biting at feet and hands and I've been using two ways to combat it over the last 4 days approx. When she bites hands, I hold her mouth shut and say "NO BITE". With feet, I have been saying "NO" once, then accompanying the second "NO" with a squirt from a water spray bottle.... maybe you could adapt this to stop them fighting? Say "NO FIGHT" and when they don't stop spray them with the water and repeat "NO FIGHT", the other option is to tell them 'NO FIGHT' and then take them for 10 mins timeout in their crates. I have been using these tactics and they have been successful so far!

I also have Abby on a harness and leash when training or going out in public (even though she doesn't walk the pavements just yet!







)- as far as I am concerned, the earlier they get used to it the better. Abby really hates collars - I had no success with one... but doesn't mind the harness though - but make sure you get one that goes around their legs and not around their neck. I put it on her just on its own without a leash and let her run about for a while to get used to it. Eventually I attached the leash and again let her run free (with supervision), then picked it up and held it loosely so it wasn't pulling at all, and followed her around. Then I started to teach "come" using the lead to help her along where needed. She still doesn't fully understand.... she stops sometimes and needs a little encouragement to keep going, but she's getting the hang of it!







With a few "come on Abby"'s she will walk with me around the yard... once she's got that, I'll work on "Heel" LOL









Anyway, hope this helps - let us know how you go!

Regards,

Sunshine


----------



## dazzlingmeohmy (Sep 2, 2004)

Sunshine -

Thank you so much for your post! :-D I just purchased harnesses for my babies yesterday and I put them on them today. Samson doesn't mind it, but Delilah goes crazy! I know that I should leave it on for them to get used to it but I feel bad! Hopefully she'll get used to it eventually. 

On the fighting topic - I am definately going to try a spray bottle. I asked my vet about it and he said that they were just trying to figure out their doggie hierarchy (just like you said doctorcathy). 

But for right now, I am having fun!









I love my puppies! Thanks again!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I tried the spray bottle with Lexi when she was in this phase and it didn't work. She actually likes getting sprayed with it. She licks the water from the air and just sits there waiting for another spray.


----------



## dazzlingmeohmy (Sep 2, 2004)

Haha!  Yes, Samson enjoys the spray, but Delilah hates it! We'll keep trying ..... I just love them!


----------

